# Wie am einfachsten Bilder freistellen / Farben ersetzen



## sorcerer (11. November 2003)

Hi,

ich habe mal eine Frage bzgl einem Problem dass ich oft einfach nicht gut genug lösen kann. Dazu erstmal ein Beispiel Bild
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hier möchte ich nun die Pflanze komplett freistellen, d.h. also den Himmel im Hintergrund komplett entfernen, sodass nur noch die Pflanze selbst übrig bleibt. 

Ich mache das dann immer mit dem Zauberstab und entferne Schritt für Schritt die einzelnen blau gefärbten Flächen, doch leider hab ich oftmals das Problem dass eben einfach zu viel oder zu wenig ausgewählt wird, somit hab ich einen unschönen Rand und es sieht nicht optimal aus. Wie kann ich das nun verbessern,  hat da jemand eine Idee ? 

Danke


----------



## tuxracer (11. November 2003)

Das was Du machst, ist die einzige wirklich halbwegs schnelle Lösung.


Alles was Du falsch machst, ist dass Du den Zauberstab konfigurieren kannst.
Wo das geht weiss ich nicht mehr auswendig, aber was ich noch weiss, hat es im obersten teil unterhalb der Menus irgendwo die Möglichkeit, das gerade aktuelle Werkzeug zu verstellen.

Das heisst, es ist möglich die Farbtoleranz, und breite der Zauberstabfunktion einzustellen.

Aber irgendwo ist eben auch da fertig mit der Genauiggkeit.


Hier bei Deinem Beispiel wäre es noch relativ einfach, wenn Du aber zum Beispiel nen Schwarzen Flieger, auf Braunschwarzem Hintergrund hast, dann gehts auch so nicht mehr ohne von Hand nachzuzeichnen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (11. November 2003)

Die bessere Möglichkeit wird sicherlich sein, dass Du über Auswahl --> Farbbereich auswählen die Himmelfarbe mit der Pipette auswählst und dann komplett löschst. Bei diesem gleichbleibendem Blau dürfte das kein Problem sein.

mfG ALF

Wenns trotzdem Probleme geben sollte, einfach nochmal posten.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. November 2003)

*Sehr*  hoch skalieren und um die Pflanzen einen Pfad erstellen (Fleißarbeit) und daraus eine Auswahl erstellen wäre eine andere der sehr  vielen Möglichkeiten!

Ich persönliche favourisiere für sowas Masken!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (11. November 2003)

Ohne jetzt Deinen Vorschlag schlecht zu finden, aber meinst Du nicht, dass es mit dem Farbbereich auswählen schneller und effizienter geht? Weil in den Blütenzwischenräumen ja auch das Hintergrundblau vorhanden ist...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. November 2003)

Das ist aber nicht *immer* so gegeben.....

Außerdem gibt es noch andere Farbbereiche, so zum Beispiel weiß und Grautöne - aber jeder so, wie es ihm am besten liegt!


----------



## Fey (14. November 2003)

Hallo,

in Photoshop gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten, ein Objekt freizustellen. Je nachdem, wie komplex das Objekt ist, ist die eine Möglichkeit besser oder weniger gut geeignet.

Eine Möglichkeit, nämlich die mit dem Pfadwerkzeug wurde hier schon angesprochen.

Eine weitere wäre das magnetische Lasso, welches aber nur für Objekte geeignet ist, welche einen Hintergrund haben, die sich stark von dem jeweiligen Objekt abheben.

Das wäre da noch das Extrahieren Werkzeug (bei PS7 zu finden unter Filter). Das soll, laut Aussage meines Lehrers, sehr gut für filigrane Dinge wie z. B. Haare geeignet sein. Ich kriege das nie hin. 

Zu guter Letzt wäre da noch der Maskierungsmodus. Den erreichst du, indem du Q drückst. Jetzt kannst du eine Werkzeugspitze nehme und die Bereiche, die du erhalten möchstest ausmalen. Wenn du dann wieder in den normalen Modus zurückkehrst, einfach die Auswahl umkehren und löschen. Das ist die Möglichkeit, mit der ich bisher die besten Ergebnisse erzielt habe. Sie kann aber unter Umständen auch richtige Fizzelarbeit sein. 

Liebe Grüße,
Melanie


----------



## mori (17. November 2003)

...in diesem beispiel würde ich auch über farbereiche auswählen arbeiten, später 
mit dem lasso bereiche die zuviel markiert sind, abziehen und das ganze
im maskierungsmodus nachbearbeiten. 
alles im allem eine ziemliche fleißarbeit, die aber manchmal nicht anders zu lösen ist, als mit verschiedenen werkzeugen zu einem guten ergebnis zu kommen.
einige bereiche werden aber nach meiner meinung nur schwer herauszulösen 
sein, wie in diesem beispiel die feinen wölkchen, da müsste man zusätzlich unter 
farben auswählen, mit der pipette den farbton treffen, toleranz eventuell verändern
und nachher alle störenden markierungen abziehen und den übriggebliebenen
bereich auf neuer ebene kopieren und etwas nachretuschieren. 
ich glaube aber, alles in allem, dürfte es aber schwierig sein.
vielleicht sollte man diese feinen wölkchen aber gleich mit airbrush nachretuschieren.

gruß klaus


----------

